# Blow through walls and get ripped with Dermacrine Liqua-Vade!



## Primordial (Nov 24, 2009)

*Oral Dermacrine Liqua-Vade​*


​
*Dear Ironmag,*

The new Oral Dermacrine Liqua-Vade is here and it???s up to 3x more effective than previous topical version. 

Dermacrine Liqua-Vade is considered our safest and mildest pro-hormone formula, however it can deliver serious results very quickly. Dermacrine can help improve recovery, stamina and strength. As a great well rounded formula, Dermacrine serves as a perfect addition to virtually any pro-hormone or AAS cycle.

Dermacrine can be used as an anti-catabolic agent during cutting, or as an anabolic agent for bulking when combined with the proper bulking agents and diet. 

Since Dermacrine can suppress natural testosterone production, we recommend a PCT after a cycle.

*Supplement Facts* 





*Benefits *


Accelerates recovery time 
Improves exercise stamina 
Increased strength and muscle hardness 
Reduces body fat

*Side effects*

Hairloss - _none_

Liver toxicity - _none_

Gyno - _nipple sensitivity may occur temporarily in sensitive individuals, however permanent gyno is easily avoidable and extremely rare_

Bloat - _mild_

Insomnia - _rare_

Anxiety - _may occur in some non-exercising individuals_​
*Recommended use *

Every day for 4-6 weeks.

At the average dose, 1 bottle lasts 4 weeks.

Dermacrine may also be used as a ???kick start??? for a longer cycle to quickly increase anabolic hormone levels. It may also be used as a ???finisher??? to keep anabolic hormone levels elevated while long acting esters (injectables) clear during the end of a cycle.​
*Recommended stacks *

Dermacrine may be stacked with virtually any pro-hormone, AAS or TRT regimen for a boost in energy, libido and recovery from exercise. Dermacrine can also aid in fat loss due to its strong thermogenic effect, while also supporting immune system function. Dermacrine would be considered synergistic with any of the below items -

Injectable AAS (Testosterone, Primobolan, Masteron, Trenbolone, ect)
Oral AAS (Anavar, Winny, Dianabol, Anadrol, ect)
Oral Pro-Steroids (Epistane, Pheraplex, Superdrol, ect)​
*Recommend PCT *

Before starting any cycle, I recommend reading the Official PCT of 2009. 

For a basic PCT outline we suggest -

For a 4 week cycle ??? Sustain Alpha or Testosterone Recovery Stack 

For a 6 week cycle ??? Testosterone Recovery Stack​



I???d like to thank you for supporting Primordial Performance!

Yours in health & fitness,

Eric Potratz 
_Primordial Founder & President _

Questions?

Phone ??? 1-800-568-2924
Email - info@primordialperformance.com 
Visit - Primordial Performance​


----------



## JN230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks like a seller! im going to grab some around christmas time woohoo


----------



## Primordial (Nov 29, 2009)

FYI, Since many of our customers would be missing out on this sale, so we have decided to extend the black Friday sale until Tuesday night at 12:00am

-Eric


----------



## Rucker (Dec 13, 2009)

JN230 said:


> Looks like a seller! im going to grab some around christmas time woohoo



I love this stuff.  Great pump, sense of well being, energy, love it.


----------



## Primordial (Dec 14, 2009)

Yep, very effective, but very safe PH here.

-Eric


----------



## Primordial (Dec 29, 2009)

You can save 25% on Dermacrine LV right now with the Year End Clearance sale... 

-Eric


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 29, 2009)

> * Accelerates recovery time
> * Improves exercise stamina
> * Increased strength and muscle hardness
> * Reduces body fat



What exactly is the ingredient responsible for these claims?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 31, 2009)

bump


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 2, 2010)

I guess it will remain a mystery.


----------



## Primordial (Jan 4, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> What exactly is the ingredient responsible for these claims?



DHEA.

-Eric


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 4, 2010)

DHEA is going to



> * Accelerates recovery time
> * Improves exercise stamina
> * Increased strength and muscle hardness
> * Reduces body fat



????

Really?

Or does it only do that when stacked with:


> Injectable AAS (Testosterone, Primobolan, Masteron, Trenbolone, ect)
> Oral AAS (Anavar, Winny, Dianabol, Anadrol, ect)



???


----------



## ZECH (Jan 4, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> DHEA is going to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it does......But in younger guys with higher test levels naturally, you want see as much as say an older guy like me in their 40's. It is more noticeable in older guys, but compliments younger guys very well.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 4, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Yes it does......But in younger guys with higher test levels naturally, you want see as much as say an older guy like me in their 40's. It is more noticeable in older guys, but compliments younger guys very well.



You would think it would be the other way around since natural DHEA production is highest in early adulthood.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 6, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Yes it does......But in younger guys with higher test levels naturally, you want see as much as say an older guy like me in their 40's. It is more noticeable in older guys, but compliments younger guys very well.



No, it doesn't. DHEA doesn't do anything of the sort. Nobody really knows what it does. It can convert to test or it can convert to estrogen but doesn't cause a higher than normal level of either.


----------



## Primordial (Jan 8, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> No, it doesn't. DHEA doesn't do anything of the sort. Nobody really knows what it does. It can convert to test or it can convert to estrogen but doesn't cause a higher than normal level of either.



We see pretty clearly what it does. Weve been selling the product for the past 3 years and have hundreds (if not thousands) of customers that swear by it. It does everything we claim it does. Just try a search on Google.

Check out the saliva tests on the product page - Dermacrine Liqua-Vade

You can see Dermacrine is quite capable of boosting Test (and estrogen to a degree). Although some users might not get a significant test boost from DHEA they will still get heavy conversion to Adione, Adiol and 7-oxo metabolites. (all performance enhancing steroids, not to mention all the androstanes)

-Eric


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 11, 2010)

Of those hundreds or perhaps thousands of customers, how many follow your recommended stacks of Injectable and Oral steroids? It's pretty clear that those substances would notably skew any results that may be sworn by.


----------



## Primordial (Jan 13, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> Of those hundreds or perhaps thousands of customers, how many follow your recommended stacks of Injectable and Oral steroids? It's pretty clear that those substances would notably skew any results that may be sworn by.



We have % of customers that stack Dermacrine with more powerful compounds. Its not a big muscle builder so if you want to gain a significant amount of weight you will need a stronger compound with it. Most guys like to use Dermacrine with another compound to help energy levels, sex drive, fat loss, ect.

As far as enhancing fat loss the 7-oxo-DHEA metabolites have pretty solid research showing fat loss in humans.

-Eric


----------



## aja44 (Jan 19, 2010)

Primordial,

I have a cycle of 1-Andro, Anabolic Matrix and Nolvadex XT sitting and waiting until mid February to start.  I'm in my 2nd week of my first P/RR/S routine and once I get that worked out along with my diet, I was planning on taking a week off and then starting another so that is why the wait.  

Based on what I have, where does this fit in and how/when should I take this if at all.

Thanks


----------



## Primordial (Jan 20, 2010)

aja44 said:


> Primordial,
> 
> I have a cycle of 1-Andro, Anabolic Matrix and Nolvadex XT sitting and waiting until mid February to start.  I'm in my 2nd week of my first P/RR/S routine and once I get that worked out along with my diet, I was planning on taking a week off and then starting another so that is why the wait.
> 
> ...



Im not sure what the anabolic matrix is, but the Dermacrine would stack well with the 1-Andro. It would basically be like our 1-T.

Id recommend the normal Deramcrine serving with the length of the 1-andro cycle. (4-6 weeks)

-Eric


----------



## Malibu King (Jan 25, 2010)

1) How well would I do as a 40 year old having never used PH or steriods on your 1-T MUSCLE STACK? 
2) Is the Sustain Alpha Liqua-Vade in this stack acting as PCT? Is there a need for anything else or is everything covered in this stack.
3) I don't want to deal with gyno so would DHEA pose a risk? If, so would it be better to use 1-ando alone without the DHEA?
4) Again, gyno is a show stopper for me so I'd appreciate and and all info you can provide with regard to this stack

Thanks!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 25, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> I guess it will remain a mystery.


Sometimes its better that way..lol


----------



## Primordial (Jan 26, 2010)

Malibu King said:


> 1) How well would I do as a 40 year old having never used PH or steriods on your 1-T MUSCLE STACK?
> 2) Is the Sustain Alpha Liqua-Vade in this stack acting as PCT? Is there a need for anything else or is everything covered in this stack.
> 3) I don't want to deal with gyno so would DHEA pose a risk? If, so would it be better to use 1-ando alone without the DHEA?
> 4) Again, gyno is a show stopper for me so I'd appreciate and and all info you can provide with regard to this stack
> ...



If you've never used PH's or steroids either the 1-T or Dermacrine would produce some pretty profound results for you, especially if you have been training for awhile and have a good feel of what your natural limits are.

I can only recall one user reporting gyno symptoms while using Dermacrine... but he was also using hGH and a bunch of over stuff.

So no, Dermacrine or 1-T will not give you gyno and they are probably one of the least risky for gyno out of the current slew of legal pro-steroid type products.

Yes, the Sustain Alpha acts as a PCT, along with the EndoAmp and Toco-8.

1-andro at a high enough dose to be effective tends to cause a pretty severe feeling of lethargy and reduced sex drive. The DHEA helps counter these effects... at least partly.

If you dont want to deal with those side-effects then I recommend the Dermacrine.

-Eric


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Jan 27, 2010)

Any thoughts on this paper? It suggets that DHEA doesn't increase muscle mass. But at the same time it states neither does androstenedione. I think we would have to disagree with the androstenedione based on Mark McGuire.



> Effects of dehydroepiandrosterone vs androstenedione supplementation in men.
> Wallace MB, Lim J, Cutler A, Bucci L.
> 
> Department of Sport Science, LGE Performance Systems, Orlando, FL 32728, USA. asklge@aol.com
> ...


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 27, 2010)

NJ-Surfer said:


> I think we would have to disagree with the androstenedione based on Mark McGuire.



Didn't McGuire admit to using way more than just androstenedione?


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Jan 27, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Didn't McGuire admit to using way more than just androstenedione?



Ok, forget McGuire. There were tons of reports of great success with ErgoPharms 1-AD (aka: androstenedione) before it was banned. The fact that it was banned is proof enough that it worked. But again, this paper suggests it doesn't so not too sure where the scientific community stands on DHEA supplementation.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 27, 2010)

I've heard repeatly that androstenedione was good and DHEA was bad. That's just what i've heard, i've never taken either.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Jan 27, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I've heard repeatly that androstenedione was good and DHEA was bad. That's just what i've heard, i've never taken either.



Did you read the journal article or are you just stating unfounded opinions?
Thanks, but I'd prefer a scientific argument based on data not anecdote.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 27, 2010)

NJ-Surfer said:


> Did you read the journal article or are you just stating unfounded opinions?
> Thanks, but I'd prefer a scientific argument based on data not anecdote.



-lol- Just opinions. Try HMB, lots of great scientific evidence that it's an effective supplement so go knock yourself out. Besides aren't you basing your opinion on what works based on what is banned. What a joke. Wait what does Mark McGwire say about it? -lol-


----------



## Malibu King (Jan 27, 2010)

Primordial said:


> .....
> I can only recall one user reporting gyno symptoms while using Dermacrine... but he was also using hGH and a bunch of over stuff.
> 
> So no, Dermacrine or 1-T will not give you gyno and they are probably one of the least risky for gyno out of the current slew of legal pro-steroid type products.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. So are you willing to give me your personal guarantee that I won't have any gyno from your 1-T Muscle Stack(Oral).
If so, I'll put in my order tomorrow and I'll log my cycle on this website starting March-1st.


----------



## Primordial (Feb 18, 2010)

Malibu King said:


> Thanks for the reply. So are you willing to give me your personal guarantee that I won't have any gyno from your 1-T Muscle Stack(Oral).
> If so, I'll put in my order tomorrow and I'll log my cycle on this website starting March-1st.



You dont have any pre-existing issues? Not recently coming of a superdrone cycle or something?

Then yes, you have my guarantee of a gyno free cycle.

-Eric


----------



## Primordial (Feb 18, 2010)

NJ-Surfer said:


> Any thoughts on this paper? It suggets that DHEA doesn't increase muscle mass. But at the same time it states neither does androstenedione. I think we would have to disagree with the androstenedione based on Mark McGuire.



I prefer this paper....

{Delta}-4-Androstene-3,17-Dione Binds Androgen Receptor, Promotes Myogenesis in Vitro, and Increases Serum Testosterone Levels, Fat-Free Mass, and Muscle Strength in Hypogonadal Men -- Jasuja et al. 90 (2): 855 -- Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & 

There are some others on oral DHEA that show an increase in LBM in older men too... Ill see if I can find it.

-Eric


----------



## Malibu King (Feb 18, 2010)

Primordial said:


> You dont have any pre-existing issues? Not recently coming of a superdrone cycle or something?
> 
> Then yes, you have my guarantee of a gyno free cycle.
> 
> -Eric


 
Excellent. Thanks for the reply and I appreciate the confidence you have in your product. 
I have never used prohormones or anabolics before so I am pretty excited about trying the product. I have been cutting for the past several months and I'm down 20 lbs to 183lbs at 15% BF. At 40 years old and 6'2" I'm ready to start my bulk. I plan to buy your Hardcore Muscle Stack (oral) at the end of next week when I return from a trip. Do I need to have anything else on hand just in case I do experience gyno symptoms or can I just change the dosing regiment of the Stack to combat symptoms if they occur?


----------



## Primordial (Feb 23, 2010)

Malibu King said:


> Excellent. Thanks for the reply and I appreciate the confidence you have in your product.
> I have never used prohormones or anabolics before so I am pretty excited about trying the product. I have been cutting for the past several months and I'm down 20 lbs to 183lbs at 15% BF. At 40 years old and 6'2" I'm ready to start my bulk. I plan to buy your Hardcore Muscle Stack (oral) at the end of next week when I return from a trip. Do I need to have anything else on hand just in case I do experience gyno symptoms or can I just change the dosing regiment of the Stack to combat symptoms if they occur?



You on propecia or any other prescription meds?

Seriously. You are not going to get gyno unless there is some underlying cause that you not expressing to me.

-Eric


----------



## NHess21 (Mar 2, 2010)

has anyone actually tried this?


----------



## Malibu King (Mar 4, 2010)

Primordial said:


> You on propecia or any other prescription meds?
> 
> Seriously. You are not going to get gyno unless there is some underlying cause that you not expressing to me.
> 
> -Eric


 
No, I'm not on Propecia or any other meds. I eat a very clean diet and the only supplements I take are fish oil and myoplex protein. I just don't want to run any risk of gyno. Seems like everyone suggests having Nolva on hand just in case but I really don't want to use it if I don't have to.

Anyways, I just put in my order for your Hardcore Muscle Stack (oral) and once I receive the shipment I will start a journal on this board. I'm very dedicated and detailed so if the product works you'll get some good data from me. Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## MrBizKid (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello all. Ok this is my ordeal.
I joined Iron Magazine back in 2007 and was very active in the gym. With that being said, it???s now 2010 and for the last 2 years I have slowly watch myself decline in health and physique. I went from 180lbs of lean muscle to now weighing 208lbs of fat from drinking and unhealthy eating.
I am now back in the gym trying to work off this fat, however I feel like it???s not working. 
I have only gotten bigger and thicker and what I???m trying to do is get cut up, ripped, and shred my fat. At this point I am willing to do/try anything if it???s been proven to work. I have wasted endless time and money on supplements, food, and new training techniques.

*MY QUESTION TO YOU ALL IS THIS???. *
Should I try taking a cycle and if so what stack would you recommend? It would be my first time cycling. I read about the turinabol muscle stack but not sure if that???s the best for what I want to achieve.

My profile
31 yrs old, 5???10 208lbs, no pre-existing issues, cardio 4 times a week, healthy diet, currently on multi V, redline fat burner, and NO2.

Can someone steer me in the right direction? *PLEASE HELP!!!!!*


----------



## Primordial (Mar 9, 2010)

MrBizKid said:


> Hello all. Ok this is my ordeal.
> I joined Iron Magazine back in 2007 and was very active in the gym. With that being said, it???s now 2010 and for the last 2 years I have slowly watch myself decline in health and physique. I went from 180lbs of lean muscle to now weighing 208lbs of fat from drinking and unhealthy eating.
> I am now back in the gym trying to work off this fat, however I feel like it???s not working.
> I have only gotten bigger and thicker and what I???m trying to do is get cut up, ripped, and shred my fat. At this point I am willing to do/try anything if it???s been proven to work. I have wasted endless time and money on supplements, food, and new training techniques.
> ...



Turinabol is quite a bit stronger than the Dermacrine for lean mass gains.

It doesnt sound like you want to add additional lean mass, but the stronger anabolic action from the turinabol will help you maintain the muscle while you cut your calories way down, which is what you really need to do to drop the BF. 

So, low carb diet for 4 weeks, then start a 6 week of a low cal keto diet while using Turinabol. That will take care of your needs especialy if you integrate some high intensity burst exercise. 

I did the exact same thing but with Superdrone (just because I never experienced a cut on superdrone) but I would suggest the Turinabol over the SD just to save yourself from the sides.

-Eric


----------



## Rucker (Apr 15, 2010)

Dermacrine LV is now 30% more effective and 25% off during the Tax Return Sale


----------



## Rucker (May 19, 2010)

Still love the increased sense of well being I get from Dermacrine.


----------



## Rucker (Jun 14, 2010)

Topical Dermacrine is 40% off and Dermacrine LV is 25% off during the Summer Super Sale - Everything is up to 40% off.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 15, 2010)

Rucker said:


> Still love the increased sense of well being I get from Dermacrine.



I would think this would be a very useful product for battling adrenal fatigue or secondary hypogonadism while on AAS or HRT, right?


----------



## Rucker (Jun 15, 2010)

rahaas said:


> I would think this would be a very useful product for battling adrenal fatigue or secondary hypogonadism while on AAS or HRT, right?



If his DHEA is low, then Dermacrine will raise it.
Its not going to "correct" adrenal fatigue or hypogonadism though


----------



## Rucker (Jun 21, 2010)

Rucker said:


> Topical Dermacrine is 40% off and Dermacrine LV is 25% off during the Summer Super Sale - Everything is up to 40% off.



only 24 hours left of this sale


----------



## Rucker (Jun 22, 2010)

Rucker said:


> Topical Dermacrine is 40% off and Dermacrine LV is 25% off during the Summer Super Sale - Everything is up to 40% off.



One of the sale announcements went out late so we've extended the sale for another 48 hours!!!

Summer Super Sale


----------



## Rucker (Jul 14, 2010)

The complete 8 week Fat Loss Stack


----------



## Jay Q (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re:*

Sounds interesting but I'm not sure if it's safe or has no side effects in the long term. Anyone tried it?


----------



## Primordial (Aug 27, 2010)

Jay Q said:


> Sounds interesting but I'm not sure if it's safe or has no side effects in the long term. Anyone tried it?



Sides effects from DHEA are very mild. Some users have reported anxiety, but thats about it. Its mildly suppressive on hormone production so you want to limit cycles to 6 weeks to avoid suppressing natural hormone production.

-Eric


----------



## Primordial (Oct 4, 2010)

Incase you havent heard about the discontinuation of the PH's, we only have a few dozen bottles of Dermacrine left -

Dermacrine enhances sexual performance, reduces body fat, and increases lean muscle

-Eric


----------



## Trauma1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Primordial said:


> Incase you havent heard about the discontinuation of the PH's, we only have a few dozen bottles of Dermacrine left -
> 
> Dermacrine enhances sexual performance, reduces body fat, and increases lean muscle
> 
> -Eric



Don't miss out on this before it's gone for good!


-John


----------

